# Small “planted” tank - college betta adventures



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

I am resetting my tank for a new betta, thus far I spent a lot of money considering the small difference it visually makes In my tank 😂. It was my first time glueing (with flourish aquarium glue) a live plant (anubias coffeefolia ?) to something (also my first time with mopani wood). Let me know what you think! I also boiled the zoo med mopani for a little over 15 minutes then soaked it for 15, let me know your thoughts on that.
















while shopping around I saw some beauties at a local pet store 😍. These aliens are especially gorgeous and healthy acting. I’m just planning on a veil or delta tail this time, but I’ll let the tank run for a little first.(pictures don’t do justice)


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it looks great! You’ll have one happy finned friend!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome back!

I love aliens. Thing is, it's not if they will jump but when.

I think the tank looks great.


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

Good to know, I’m not going to get one anytime soon, but I usually have lids anyway. Are they infamous for finding small holes too?


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

Brought home (?) Kai (idk yet) today! We’ve had a heat wave in the PNW so my original plans were to wait for Friday, but it’s pretty cool today so I decided spur of the moment to go for it (after cycling the tank for a week and checking parameters again).
I picked a delta tail (pretty sure) that I thought was healthy but slightly chill…. I think he must have just been stressed because he is currently actively flaring at EVERYTHING in his tank and darting around. LOL at least he’s getting some exercise. Apparently gravel is extremely suspicious.
































Let me know if you have name suggestions! I’m a nerd so I love unique names; dragons, book characters, sci-fi shows….
Also, has anyone used mopani wood? It really tinted the water during the heat wave pre fish, and my nitrates and nitrites were a little high, I did a 50% change today, but let me know if I should do more.


----------



## Crayawns (7 mo ago)

I love the coffeola anubias. It is one of my fave anubias. He is a lovely elegant veil tail and blues are my fave. Is the fake plant pokey?


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

Crayawns said:


> I love the coffeola anubias. It is one of my fave anubias. He is a lovely elegant veil tail and blues are my fave. Is the fake plant pokey?


The fake plant is a silicone plant, it’s about the texture of a sticky hand. I got it at Walmart a while ago, I hope to replace it with live plants once I know I won’t kill the anubias. Speaking of which, does anyone have plant water additive recommendations? Is that method of fertilizer safe?


----------



## Crayawns (7 mo ago)

That will be safe. I do a combo of live and silk myself so no judgement here!
One anubias may not need any ferts beyond the fish poop.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Anastasia3rd said:


> The fake plant is a silicone plant, it’s about the texture of a sticky hand. I got it at Walmart a while ago, I hope to replace it with live plants once I know I won’t kill the anubias. Speaking of which, does anyone have plant water additive recommendations? Is that method of fertilizer safe?


I use a liquid fertilizer by the name "Aquarium Co-op Green". If you ever keep invertebrates down the road, it's safe for them too as it's copper free. 
I know there are root tabs out there as well, but I have no experience with them so I'm not much help there.


----------

